# Battery Replacement



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OK wish me luck.....took four shops before I found one with a battery in stock.....off to change the battery now......or at least loose three screws, curse a lot and spend the rest of the evening sifting through the carpet debris! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Phew.....that went too easy.....all I have to do now is remember how to reset the time! :lol:

Genuine Renata swiis made battery too......Â£4.95p 

Yes I know Roy sells them for Â£1.25p........but I needed it NOW!!!! :lol:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Top work there Cap'n - you're a braver man than I! :thumbsup:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Good job, it's all about the preparation. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I did my B1 a month back, simple and easy really when you have the tools 

(Setting the time had me digging round for the box with the book in it... syncing those hands and dials is simple when you know, less so when you just think you'll wing it... LOL)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You got that right Jon......battery replacement was a doddle providing you have a driver that fits perfectly, but the old battery was a bloody tight fit!

And yes I did try without the book first........then I did the same as you  ....well when was the last time we stopped to ask directions too?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hee hee, nah I currently have 2 sat navs in the car... I know better than both of them too


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ear' now theres a funny thing........

A fair few weeks ago I noticed the second hand on my X33 seemed to be very slightly off alignment.....which annoyed me somewhat as I had been very happy that it had always been bonk on as far as lining up with the indices......only this morning I noticed that the seconhand is now absolutely bonk on again, on every hour marker it lays slap in the centre....happy bunny!

I wonder.....could it be a duff battery and not enough "umph" to snap the mechanism into correct position...seems a helluva coincidence to me....


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> OK wish me luck.....took four shops before I found one with a battery in stock.....off to change the battery now......or at least loose three screws, curse a lot and spend the rest of the evening sifting through the carpet debris! :lol:


Hi David,

You've brought to mind one of my, should have thought about it first, moments.

Got a lovely piece of carpet for me dungeon in the loft.

Nice thick carpet but EXACTLY the same colour as spring bars and link pins...... :search:

Long time since I've had carpet burns on me knees. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Chippychap said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > OK wish me luck.....took four shops before I found one with a battery in stock.....off to change the battery now......or at least loose three screws, curse a lot and spend the rest of the evening sifting through the carpet debris! :lol:
> ...


Nip down to your local friendly car parts shop and buy one of those magnet bars that your supposed to screw on the wall (knive storage for kitchen is the same).....just don't screw it to the wall.....next time you get that little spring make a dive for freedom just sweep across the floor/carpet and you'll gather up all the other lost little springs and screws...........but not the one your looking for! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done David, you're a braver man than me.

I'm always amazed at how far spring bars can... well spring. I spend over half an hour searching for one last weekend and I saw it pop out too :umnik2:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Well done David, you're a braver man than me.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how far spring bars can... well spring. I spend over half an hour searching for one last weekend and I saw it pop out too :umnik2:.
> 
> ...


Spring bars are the "Linford Christie" of watch components.......and please, absolutely no one make any comment regarding lunch boxes OK?







:lol:


----------

